# Almond Milk



## pixie (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, is Alpro Unsweetened almond milk ok to have, I am pre diabetes and as far as I can see the almond milk has natural sugars? Thanks.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 23, 2016)

Just looked at our bottle of Almond milk & it had net carbs of zero

One of the big things you will need to do is to start reading the nutritional labels, there are many on here who can advise as to the format of the UK labels (I live in the States so our labels are different)


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

Mmm - the only thing is if you don't consume dairy, you do miss out on various essential elements that are in cow's milk, don't you?

Of course if you're lactose intolerant, fine.  But if you aren't - why do it?


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 23, 2016)

pixie said:


> Hi everyone, is Alpro Unsweetened almond milk ok to have, I am pre diabetes and as far as I can see the almond milk has natural sugars? Thanks.


I buy this as I like the taste - it's very refreshing. I still have semi skimmed cows milk in coffee (a good dollop), and the merest plop in tea!


----------



## stephknits (Jun 23, 2016)

Almond milk fine.  I love it.  I have managed most of my life without milk as I don't like it.  Seem to have survived so far.   With regard to natural or processed sugars, it doesn't really matter when it comes to diabetes, they are all sugars and therefore carbs to be considered.  

Unsweetened almond milk has a negligible amount of carbs.

Oh, and hello and welcome if I haven't done so elsewhere!


----------



## pixie (Jun 23, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Mmm - the only thing is if you don't consume dairy, you do miss out on various essential elements that are in cow's milk, don't you?
> 
> Of course if you're lactose intolerant, fine.  But if you aren't - why do it?


If I have milk or yogurt or similar I get stomach cramps and diarrhoea.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2016)

Pixie, don't fall into the trap of thinking that 'natural sugars' are any different from any other type of sugar - they all have the same impact on blood glucose levels! Also, in case you're not aware, never buy anything that is specifically labelled for 'diabetics' as it will contain carbs, but of a kind that can cause stomach upsets.


----------



## pixie (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks, it's a bit of a minefield, all new to me.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 23, 2016)

pixie said:


> Thanks, it's a bit of a minefield, all new to me.


Overwhelming at first but take it easy & ask questions then you will do fine.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 23, 2016)

pixie said:


> Thanks, it's a bit of a minefield, all new to me.


If you are going to reduce your sugars and starches. You will need to erase the last 40 years of anti-fat from your memory. Good fats will become an important part of your diet.
https://www.verywell.com/how-to-overcome-fat-phobia-2242208


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2016)

Sometimes have it on porridge. V nice


----------



## khskel (Jun 23, 2016)

It's very nice and does contain calcium too. The Alpro UHT unsweetened is something like 0.1g carbs per 200ml


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a feeling - but I can't recall properly now, sorry - that Iodine was one of the things that it lacks.  They don't put it in salt now either - so you have to find another source of it - I'm no expert though - it was said by a nutritionist on a TV prog about a month ago.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2016)

pixie said:


> If I have milk or yogurt or similar I get stomach cramps and diarrhoea.


Hi. If you are Lactose intolerant  and would still like to have milk and milk products you can .  I buy Arla Lactofree milk and cheese, it's available in most supermarkets,  I believe that they do yogurts too. Sadly it is dearer

Regarding Diabetes as has been said be it natural or man made sugar is sugar and sugar is just another form of carbohydrate. If you are T2 you gain better control of your BG(blood glucose)buy lowering carb intake a bit.
Have you been given a meter so you can check your BG(blood glucose) levels
The labels on the back of food products often have this info.


----------



## pixie (Jun 24, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi. If you are Lactose intolerant  and would still like to have milk and milk products you can .  I buy Arla Lactofree milk and cheese, it's available in most supermarkets,  I believe that they do yogurts too. Sadly it is dearer
> 
> Regarding Diabetes as has been said be it natural or man made sugar is sugar and sugar is just another form of carbohydrate. If you are T2 you gain better control of your BG(blood glucose)buy lowering carb intake a bit.
> Have you been given a meter so you can check your BG(blood glucose) levels
> The labels on the back of food products often have this info.



I haven't been given anything, I had a full count blood test then I get a phone call a few days later to say I am pre diabetes, some print outs about a course I need to go on to find out about diabetes. I have been reading that for the blood test I should have fasted but was never told this, I really am in the dark about it all.


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2016)

pixie said:


> I haven't been given anything, I had a full count blood test then I get a phone call a few days later to say I am pre diabetes, some print outs about a course I need to go on to find out about diabetes. I have been reading that for the blood test I should have fasted but was never told this, I really am in the dark about it all.


IT depends which sort of blood test you had. A simple blood glucose reading, yes you do need to fast, as it gives a snapshot of how much glucose here was in your blood at that particular moment. The other blood test, called the HbA1c, or sometimes the A1 c for short, gives a three month overview of what's been happening in your system, so whether or not you fast just before makes no difference.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2016)

pixie said:


> I haven't been given anything, I had a full count blood test then I get a phone call a few days later to say I am pre diabetes, some print outs about a course I need to go on to find out about diabetes. I have been reading that for the blood test I should have fasted but was never told this, I really am in the dark about it all.


The good thing is That your your going on a course.
I know atm it must seem as though you have been left high and dry.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2016)

The clue is - how many vials of blood did she put it in?

That's because the anti-coag (in the vials ready) for an A1c test is different to the different ones they use for other things.  If it was just a FBC, in one vial - then they will have done a 'simple' one-off BG test - most likely with a greater degree of accuracy than any old meter finger-prick test (and they are pretty accurate now anyway)


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 24, 2016)

Robin said:


> IT depends which sort of blood test you had. A simple blood glucose reading, yes you do need to fast, as it gives a snapshot of how much glucose here was in your blood at that particular moment. The other blood test, called the HbA1c, or sometimes the A1 c for short, gives a three month overview of what's been happening in your system, so whether or not you fast just before makes no difference.


Then why does my GP insist that the HbA1c should be a fasting test?


----------



## grovesy (Jun 24, 2016)

Are you sure you are not having other bloods at the same time that are fasting! I only have to fast when having cholesterol, even some don't  for that! I don't say why HBAC 1 would be fasting as it relates to last 2-3 months!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 24, 2016)

For diagnosis and untill I went on insulin I had to fast.
I think but am not totally sure that nowadays you don't have to fast for the HB1AC ,  unless you are on insulin you fast for the cholesterol test.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 24, 2016)

12 years ago I had a Glucose Tolerance test you had to fast for that, though I believe these days they use the HBA1 C as a diagnostic test!


----------

